# Hello from Germany



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi @ll, and best regards from Germany.

I ended up here, since I can't find any breeding forum in german.
(There are only club forums an, as far as I can see, they are dead)

So pls bear with me, if I lack a little with my english.

I kept mice -only as pets- for over two years. 
Now I want to start breeding.

I have no interest in showing, I only need enough mice to feed my snakes, but not on the cost of the mice.
So I hope to finde here a place for help and questions.
(It's easy to get the genetic stuff, but in german there is a big lack of informations about the breeding 'business' itself)

Also I would like to introduce my mice to you.
(on my ava you can see three of my girls)

best wishes
Tally


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

A fellow German 
Hello and welcome!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Tally.

A warm welcome.
Enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the nice welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

